# 220V hot tub wiring



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

Before you start anything on this one.

What size load centre you have there now ??

What the load requirement for the hottub { there will be a nameplate info }

There are few code related items you have to follow on this one { this part you can not screw around with the codes on hottubs ! }

How far is the hottub is from the main load centre ?
and how many feet / meter from the building to the hottub and is the basement or crawlspace is asscessable ?

Merci.
Marc


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

If you do have an electric range then you do have a 120/240v service. 

Your best bet is to call a few electricians and get bids for wiring this tub. It is rarely as simple as adding a "220 outlet" to the outside of your house. Most tubs are 120/240v and 40, 50 or 60 amps. 
This is NOT a job for the inexperienced or under experienced.


----------



## fixer upper (Dec 22, 2010)

My home is 110 AMp...the hot tub would be just feet/yards from the electrical panel. Although on the outside of the house. What codes are there? I know folks that just set them up on the patio and plugged them in....


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

fixer upper said:


> My home is 110 AMp...the hot tub would be just feet/yards from the electrical panel. Although on the outside of the house. What codes are there? I know folks that just set them up on the patio and plugged them in....


Codes are there to prevent people from getting electrocuted, or boiling themselves to death.

240 v hot tubs just don't "plug-in"


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I was going to put a 220 volt hot tub on our deck, but my ex-wife said she would not get in it with those wires hanging in there. Something about it not looking safe. :whistling2:


----------



## JPraski (Dec 28, 2010)

You need to hardwire the hot tub. Not too dificult, but any plug-and-cord connected device by water like that needs to be GFCI, and 220V GFCI is... well, have an electrician do it. It's not too horrible of a job, but it doesn't sound like you're all that confident. 

as for code, there are all sorts of grounding requirements. If it is on a concrete slab, you are supposed to have the rebar in the concrete hooked into your grounding system, for example. I don't think a lot of people actually do this with tubs put up afterward, but if you're getting a pad poured make sure it's done, it's only a few bucks when it's being built. There's also a lot of clearance issues, outlet distances, and especially distance from that electrical panel and the wires supplying it. Figure at least 10 feet from anything electrical to the hottub (except the feed for the tub itself).

If you're thinking of putting it on dirt- don't. I did that with my hottub, you really want concrete under it, trust me. (Or a deck.) I managed to get it fairly decent, but still wish I hadn't.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

Some places like the entire state of Delaware do not allow D-I-Y installation of hot tubs or pools. Too many codes and requirements for the average homeowner to deal with. 

Too many jack-leg unsafe installations and injuries is what caused them to implement that in the first place. Ever see the TV show 1000 ways to die? Spike was running a marathon of that show this week. Would you like to be featured on that?

This is one area where a qualified electrician would be your best choice.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Like the others said this is usually not a DIY project. There is just to much to loose. Like a life. 
Using a disconnect box like the one pictured below is the easiest way to go. It has everything you need for the hookup except for the feeder and equipotential bonding grid. The grid is required regardless if the tub is on the ground or on a deck. 
You cannot just set it on the ground and hook it up.
You should contact a licensed electrical contractor that is familiar with swimming pool installations, and get a price. Not all electricians are created equal.


----------

